# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..2/8/15



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2015)

Another week has passed so let's see what classics you have found from this past week.  Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Late night bidding last week on a bike accessory lot. Had no expectations of being the winning bid but I won these.
Not sure what I was thinking I would do with these.
Addiction can be a powerful thing. 






Safety Traffic light
Missing a bracket and hub actuator. 




Air Jet Bike Whistle...never saw one before. Great for the display case.







Couple of tailight turn signal assembly







It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 8, 2015)

I bought this 64 standard stingray at the St. Louis show. Terra cotta.  It wasn't in too bad of shape and the price was right.  So I took a few "spare " parts I had to kinda upgrade it to a decent rider. It had a non-crimped sissy bar but I changed it to a crimped one so I can ride it without having to worry about it breaking.  Put some NOS tires on it , new set of pedals and the right seat and now it's ready to ride.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 8, 2015)

A differently abled guy I have helped with his bike in the past told me there was a bike on the street near my house- took a look and it was a stripped 1984 Trek 890.  Lugged frame, Reynolds 501 tubing, US made urban commuter. A balloon coaster wheelset just fits, but I'm tempted to put a manual Bendix 2 speed set on it.  Like I need another project....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2015)

Picked up a Merc stem (Thanks for the tip Abe!). Letting it season in the flowerbed.




Picked up a nice Bevin Egg bell too.


----------



## frank 81 (Feb 8, 2015)

Original Paint Hawthorne 5 Bar. It's True once in the bike Hobby you can't Quit!!  View attachment 195609


----------



## petritl (Feb 8, 2015)

I picked up this tricycle seat with some other stuff. 













This 26" Hawthorne was picked up last weekend.




hardest to find this week is this rust free (never rusted) 85 CJ7,
The challenge is figuring out how to get it home from Chatanooga.





sweetest pickup is the newest member of my family, Springer an 8 week old golden retriever.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2015)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I bought this 64 standard stingray at the St. Louis show. Terra cotta.  It wasn't in too bad of shape and the price was right.  So I took a few "spare " parts I had to kinda upgrade it to a decent rider. It had a non-crimped sissy bar but I changed it to a crimped one so I can ride it without having to worry about it breaking.  Put some NOS tires on it , new set of pedals and the right seat and now it's ready to ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great job on the stingray Matt. Good thing you didn't pass it up. Rob.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Delta disease*

high bid on Ebay last night, NOS DELTA Twin Beam  used on 1959 - 1962  Debutante, Panther II  &  Panther III


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2015)

Been a couple weeks since this arrived, but haven't shown it yet. Gave this to my girl for her birthday last month. Thinking it's about '47. In incredible shape! Just washed and waxed it. New tires and grease. Even the light and horn work!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2015)

petritl said:


> I picked up this tricycle seat with some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice finds tad. The puppy being my favorite. Rob.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey fordmike65!I have the matching boys bike!Not as nice as that girls bike though!!Sweet!


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2015)

I picked up some old school BMX frames 2 of them are GT frames and one is a AMX it looks like some kind of HD frame. And a few BMX forks and some BMX pegs. No pictures at this time but I can get some later.
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Hey fordmike65!I have the matching boys bike!Not as nice as that girls bike though!!Sweet!




Pics???


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 8, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Pics???



Its on my "LIST" of bikes to build/go through..


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 8, 2015)

Picked this up at the Flea Mkt. a while ago, but just got it out for the kids to ride...and a pic!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

*Found at the swap*

Here is some stuff I found today at around 5 am. 
Cool 1940s good luck key chains.
An airmans good luck charm and st christopher. Found in the pocket of a flight jacket that the seller kept.
Monroe stickers from the 60s and 70s
Nos 30s 40s elgin crank. 
Old cast alloy race cars. 
Rare Bean Son and co. San francisco badge


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

Id love to have that San Francisco headbadge Joe Buffardi. Hint Hint!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

Its a rare beast of a badge.


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

Yup, and i fell in love with it damnit. Lol


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

Dude you didnt tell me you restored those Shelbys! Wow!


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

I thought you knew? Yup, all me. Lots of hours. Like a few hundred.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm not worthy.  Bowing down to your feet like in Waynes World haha. Beautiful job!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2015)

I got pretty excited when the propeller ornament showed up for the 42 Huffman/Firestone Pilot.
These things can't be too common.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

Killer!! radial !! Clear prop ready for take off.


----------



## mrg (Feb 8, 2015)

is that what those 2 holes were for ?, all those years I could have had prop power for those big hills!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2015)

The funny thing is, I was searching for the headlight bracket when this popped up.
I was thinking, " Hey! That looks like the right bracket." Then it's like, " To hell with the headlight, look at that radial eight!"


----------



## JKT (Feb 8, 2015)

just got this flashlight holder off eBay for $20.45 missing the bottom clamp but should be easy to make.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

*Radial*

I found this years ago. I was thinkin about casting these up and making them mount to a cross bar or handle bar


----------



## larock65 (Feb 8, 2015)

Picked up a 37 & a 38 this weekend. The 37 came complete as pictured. The 38 was missing wheels, seat, post, bars & stem. Will update with better photos when I have them dialed in.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2015)

What a week of finds!!!

And I love this




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rickyd (Feb 9, 2015)

Divine intervention? I don't know, pulled off the highway to stretch my legs in a small town Saturday, two blocks off the highway stumbled onto a auction house with this sitting out front. Texted some pics, hung around, well it jumped in truck. Research here suggests 1940 CW Roadmaster badge. Rick


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2015)

rickyd said:


> Divine intervention? I don't know, pulled off the highway to stretch my legs in a small town Saturday, two blocks off the highway stumbled onto a auction house with this sitting out front. Texted some pics, hung around, well it jumped in truck. Research here suggests 1940 CW Roadmaster badge. Rick




Cool roadmaster rick. Not sure if it's prewar or very early post, what's the serial number? My 46 starts out G3. Pm Jason (jpromo). Rob.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Cool roadmaster rick. Not sure if it's prewar or very early post, what's the serial number? My 46 starts out G3. Pm Jason (jpromo). Rob.




Straight spring shockmaster prewar, barrel spring postwar...I don't think there is overlap in this regard.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Picked up a Merc stem (Thanks for the tip Abe!). Letting it season in the flowerbed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those look like Marigold sprouts!!!


----------



## stoney (Feb 9, 2015)

Picked up this Sears Spyder/Screamer tail light. Directional switch missing. First one I have seen.


----------



## redman007 (Feb 9, 2015)

Picked up this cool flag holder propeller, similar to Scott's...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 9, 2015)

I put some wheels on the Trek 890, took it for a spin and the handling was ...Odd.  Turned out to  have a cracked head tube  at the downtube joint- not a rideable bike. Still fun to play with.  I am thinking about a Reynolds 501 pipe cheater...


----------



## Dave K (Feb 9, 2015)

larock65 said:


> Picked up a 37 & a 38 this weekend. The 37 came complete as pictured. The 38 was missing wheels, seat, post, bars & stem. Will update with better photos when I have them dialed in.
> View attachment 195756View attachment 195755



Both killer bikes in rare colors.  I am so jealous.  Please post more pictures when they are done.


----------

